# When do balls normally drop on Mals?



## Mark Sloan (Feb 28, 2008)

This is my first Mal and he will be 6 months Sunday, the 10th. I was wondering if there is a typical period for Mals testicles dropping. Thanks.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It can depend on the lines, but personally if I can't feel both of them at 8 weeks, I will seriously considering passing that pup over. Unless I know for a fact that they drop later in that line sometimes. And even then, if there is an equally good sibling that I can feel both on ...

I've seen dogs that "yo-yo" for quite awhile, usually they end up with both down, but sometimes one goes up and stays up. But in those cases both are there at times, so you know there is a good chance both will be down as an adult. 

If your dog is 6 months old and you have only ever felt one, I'd be concerned. I do know people who have had a dog that was over a year before both were down and stayed down, but personally I wouldn't hold my breath for that.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

At eight weeks, you should be able to feel one or both. My Bouvier litter had males in it and all had no issues and could be felt. For breeding purposes you want ten down. Sometimes one will desend a little later. At 6 months, I would be seeing a vet and the breeder, depending upon how the contract is written. Testicles not down/retained can be a big problem later on! This is something that I don't give time with, they are either down or they aren't...


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

As a breeder I like them "complete" at 6 weeks when they get their first shots, but if there is only 1 then it isnt a big problem, if they are not there when they leave (7 or 8 weeks) I'm considering them late and if I was a pupbuyer with possible breeding aspirations I would go and look for an other pup.


----------



## Mark Sloan (Feb 28, 2008)

*updated*

I took my boy to the vet, and he says the testicles are out but just very small. His best guess is everything will be fine-my boy is just very sexually immature at this point. He says he has seen lines that are perfectly healthy, but their sexual stuff just matures at a very slow rate comparatively. Thanks for the responses.


----------

